# What's the story on the Randleman/Fedor suplex?



## Franco (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone has details on the head slam by Randleman via Fedor at Pride Critical Countdown 2004 
(6/20/04). I've seen the video a bunch of times and I'm intrigued how anyone would be able to survive w/o being knocked out or injured. I guess I'd like to know what Fedor had to say afterwards, if anyone knows. I can't find anything substantial on what happened and I'm just really interested. Really amazing to watch. OK, thanks and see you around. :thumb02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey bud! Suprise buttsecks?

I feel like I remember hearing Fedor saying that he just felt like he had to get up and continue going. Also, he's not human.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah, i seem to recall him talking about it in an interview and saying he wasn't really hurt, he just knew he had to keep working, something to that effect.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> yeah, i seem to recall him talking about it in an interview and saying he wasn't really hurt, he just knew he had to keep working, something to that effect.


Pretty much what you would expect a combat sports cyborg to say.


----------



## djPradaG (Nov 12, 2009)

*hahahaha*



swpthleg said:


> Pretty much what you would expect a combat sports cyborg to say.


that's hilarious man.. so true - love the cyborg references cuz they're a little too true for comfort


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

All I remember was I was in disbelief. Theres no effing way a normal human can get slammed like that and not have a broken spine. Then fedor shrugs it off and subs randleman.


----------



## Franco (Sep 24, 2009)

*Fedor went limp?*

OK, a commentator said on a video site that Fedor allowed his body to go limp before being slammed. Would like to read the comment/interview by Fedor himself, but if that's really true, I think that's pretty amazing. It happened so fast and for a fighter to be thinking that quick and being so in control of his senses is remarkable. Even if it wasn't Fedor, I'd still be impressed. 
And seeing it again in slow motion, you can tell that Fedor does allow his body to go limp and goes with the flow. Seems like the natural reaction would be to tighten up, but damn. That's super athletic and being really prepared. So if you got any other hear-says, let's hear it!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Franco said:


> OK, a commentator said on a video site that Fedor allowed his body to go limp before being slammed. Would like to read the comment/interview by Fedor himself, but if that's really true, I think that's pretty amazing. It happened so fast and for a fighter to be thinking that quick and being so in control of his senses is remarkable. Even if it wasn't Fedor, I'd still be impressed.
> And seeing it again in slow motion, you can tell that Fedor does allow his body to go limp and goes with the flow. Seems like the natural reaction would be to tighten up, but damn. That's super athletic and being really prepared. So if you got any other hear-says, let's hear it!



Ah, so Fedor is half cat, half cyborg, half human. Got it.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Guymay said:


>


i dont even know what to say.raise01:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

terminators are made of metal dude, but their skin is human like:thumbsdown:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Fedor also had the Flu during this fight. And Randleman had recently lost a parent.


WAR warriors!

I think this would be a good thread to post the Fujita video maybe? 






I like to compare this to GSP vs Matt Serra... except without the upset.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Guymay said:


>


hahahah thats just way to awesome!!:thumb02::thumb02:raise01:raise01:


----------

